# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Κουτια κατασκευών

## Paris

Που μπορώ να βρω φύλλα αλουμινίου για να φτιάξω δικά μου κουτιά και πώς μπορώ να τα κόψω στο σχήμα που θέλω?

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα, έχει ένα μαγαζί που κόβει και κουρμπάρει αλουμίνια στην Ερμού στον σταθμό του Θησείου.
Ελπίζω να το στόχευσα σωστά...

----------


## nikoskourtis

Μια φτηνη λυση ειναι να παρεις λαμαρινα γαλβανιζε (0,5 χιλιοστα για ευκολο κουρμπαρισμα ή 1 χιλιοστο για πιο γερη κατασκευη. Εφτιαξα ενα κουτι με 0,5 χιλιοστα στο οποιο εβαλα εναν παλιο υπολογιστη για να το κανω player στο σαλονι. Το εντυσα και με ενα αυτοκολλητο σε χρωμα ξυλου και εγινε τελειο, ουτε χρωματισμα ουτε τιποτα.
Το κοψιμο γινεται με ενα ψαλιδι χεριου για λαμαρινες και το κουρμπαρισμα με μια πενσα στην πιο απλη περιπτωση.

----------


## k_sotiris

Ακόμα μπορείς να τα σχεδειασεισ στο PC σε ACAD και να στα κόψη το LAISER.
Μπορούν να σου φτιάκσουν και το κουτι   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Εάν θέλεις περισσότερα στείλε e-mail για να ψάξω να σου πω 
k1sotiris@in.gr

----------


## Killo_Watt

Τι τιμές παίζουνε???

----------


## sv9cvk

Το θεμα με ενδιαφερει φιλε k_sotiris και αν ειναι ευκολο και εχεις υποψιν καποιο μαγαζι που εχει lazer σε παρακαλω 
πες μου τα στοιχεια η στειλε μου τα στο chris@sv9cvk.gr
Ευχαριστω 
Χρηστος

----------


## Paris

Φίλε nikoskourtis, κάτι παρόμοιο θέλω να κάνω κι εγω. Που βρίσκω λαμαρινα,ψαλίδι; Πόσο ίσια μπορει να κοπεί με ψαλίδι?

----------


## papalevies

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ, άν ξέρει κάποιος να πεί και τιμές μήν μας πιάσουν κορόιδο.

----------


## Panoss

Υπάρχει και στη Ν. Ιωνία ένα μαγαζί που πουλάει φύλλα αλουμινίου, λαμαρίνες κλπ.
Εργασίας 1??(δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το νούμερο) κοντά στο Lidl.

----------


## dvidos

Να προσθέσω την δική μου εμπειρία:

Εγώ αγοράζω είτε φύλλα αλουμινίου 0.5mm από το πλαίσιο σε μέγεθος A4, είτε από το LeroyMerlin σε μέγεθος 30cm x 60cm. Δύο ως πέντε ευρώ.

Τα κόβω με ένα μικρό "σιδεροπρίονο" που πήρα από το ΙΚΕΑ σε κιτ για κουρτινόξυλλα. Ετσι κόβονται ίσια, απλώς θέλουν λίγο γυαλοχάρτισμα τα γρέζια.

Το λυγίζω με το χέρι, αφού το πιάσω με δύο σφικτήρες ανάμεσα σε δύο παλιά ράφια βιβλιοθήκης, χρησιμοποιώντας την κόχη για οδηγό. Χτυπώντας το λυγισμένο κομμάτι ελαφρά με σφυρί, το λύγισμα γίνεται ορθή γωνία.

Δεν έχω φωτογραφίες, αλλά με αρκετή προσοχή στο σημάδεμα και στο κόψιμο, βγαίνει κάτι που είναι σχετικά καλό.

----------


## weather1967

Παιδιά για τέλεια δουλειά ,προτείνω τήν στράντζα 
Δινω ενα απλο παραδειγμα ενος φυλλου αλουμινιου 1 mm 25χ25 cm με επικλινές ακρες 120 μοιρών προς τα κάτω ,για μια κατασκευή σαν απλο στέγαστρο σε εξωτερικό χώρο πανω στον ιστό.
Τιμή 5 ευρώ .

----------


## dvidos

Πολύ καλό!
Οταν λες στράτζα, εννοείς οτι πας σε αλουμινά. Όχι με κάποιο δικό σου εργαλείο όπως αυτό;


Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες προς επεξήγηση του προηγούμενου post μου.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο το εργαλειο το αγορασες και  απο που.

----------


## weather1967

Πολύ μεράκη βλέπω συνονοματε στις κατασκευές σου και μου αρέσει  :Smile: .
Στράντζα Δημητρη δεν ειναι ο αλουμινάς ,ο αλουμινας πουλαει αλουμινια ,στρατζα-ψαλίδη εχουν επαγγελματικα εργαλεια και κανουν στο μεταλλο (αλουμινιο,λαμαρινα,ατσαλι κ.τ.λ ) διαφορα οπως κοπη ,γυρισμα και πολλα αλλα .Απλα στην στράντζα που παω ,αυτος εχει και κοματια αλουμινιου-σιδηρου ,του δινεις παραγγελια διαμετρο,πλατος -μηκος ,και σου κανει οτι θελεις .Απλα εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα μονο για τα χρηματα με 5 ευρώ γινετε αυτο που προεδειξα ,αρα πανω κατω μπορει καποιος να υπολογισει σε επαγγελματικη κατασκευή ποσο θα του κοστισει κατι σαν το δικο μου
Επειδή θα το εβαζα ταράτσα και ηξερα οτι για να γυρισω εγω την λαμαρινα δεν θα ηταν ολοισια ,επελεξα να το παραγειλω απο την στραντζα .

Δινω και ενα λινκ τυχαιο που βρηκα στο νετ για να καταλαβουν οσοι δεν γνωριζουν 

http://www.kiziridis.gr/details2.php...epid=95&page=1

Οντως πολυ καλο και χρησιμο εργαλειο αυτο ,απο που το αγορασες ,αν το εχεις αγορασει βεβαια ,γιατι πριν ειπες οτι χρησιμοποιης το ραφι της  βιβλιοθηκης  οδηγό για το λυγισμα,εκει με το σφυρι Δημητρη δεν μου ακουγεται καλα και εγω ειχα σκεφτει αυτον τον τροπο ,αλλα ετσι συνηθως γινονται βαθουλωματα στο αλουμινιο ,και  ευκολα αν ειναι και 0,5 mm διατομη παχους .

----------


## dvidos

Οχι, με παρεξηγήσατε, ή δεν τα είπα καλά εγώ.
*Δεν* έχω κανένα τέτοιο εργαλείο. Μακάρι να είχα!

Πάντως, δεν είναι "επαγγελματική" η δουλειά μου και μη σας ξεγελούν οι φωτογραφίες... 

Οντως τα λυγίζω σε ράφι βιβλιοθήκης, και όντως τα χτυπάω με σφυρί, απλά τα χτυπάω πολύ απαλά πολλές φορές (βλέπεις περίπου 20 χρόνια πείρα στο σφυρί!) και σημάδια δεν γίνονται (τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνονται!). 

Οι προσόψεις είναι απλή εκτύπωση με εκτυπωτή laser σε απλό χαρτί που κολλάω στην πρόσοψη με UHU Stick! Κατά τα άλλα, όλα μου τα κουτιά μου βγαίνουν λίγο πέτσικα, γιατί πάντα χάνω μισό ή ένα χιλιοστό, εδώ ή εκεί, και ευτυχώς που το αλουμίνιο είναι μαλακό και "έρχεται" όταν το ζορίσεις λίγο.

Και κάτι ακόμα. Aποφάσισα να φτιάξω όλα τα κουτιά μου παρόμοια, όπως λ.χ. ήταν παλιά τα κουτιά της Heathkit (παράδειγμα). Αυτή η ομοιογένεια τα δείχνει πιο ωραία, παρότι δεν είναι τέλεια.

Μερσί Δημήτρη για την διευκρίνηση, είχα πάει κάποτε σε αλουμινά που λύγιζε και έκοβε, αλλά ήταν ακριβούτσικος ο άτιμος!!

----------


## tzitzikas

θεσσαλονικη που μπορουμε να βρουμε φυλλα αλουμινιου???

----------


## Thodoris

Tο αλουμίνιο δεν θέλει χτύπημα με το απλό σφυρί.
Υπάρχει σφυρί που έχει και στις δυο μεριές πλαστικό,ματσόλα νομίζω λέγεται.

----------


## tiger135

Φιλε Παναγιωτη στην Θεσ/νικη μικρα κομματια σε φυλλα πχ 30χ60 εχει το Leroy Merlin.

----------


## lastid

> θεσσαλονικη που μπορουμε να βρουμε φυλλα αλουμινιου???







> Φιλε Παναγιωτη στην Θεσ/νικη μικρα κομματια σε φυλλα πχ 30χ60 εχει το Leroy Merlin.



Υπάρχει μαγαζί με σιδηρικά στη Φράγκων, ακριβώς απέναντι από το πρώην Νοσοκομείο, όπου έχει φύλλο αλουμινίου σε ρολό, σε διάφορα πάχη.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Υπάρχει μαγαζί με σιδηρικά στη Φράγκων, ακριβώς απέναντι από το πρώην Νοσοκομείο, όπου έχει φύλλο αλουμινίου σε ρολό, σε διάφορα πάχη.



πρώην Νοσοκομείο που ενοεις ακριβως? ειναι κοντα στη δωδεκαννησου η πιο μετα φραγκων προς βασ.ηρακλειου ?

----------


## lastid

Ξεκινάς να κατεβαίνεις τη Δωδεκανήσου προς το λιμάνι.
Στο φανάρι (με Φράγκων) στρίβεις αριστερά και μπαίνεις στη Φράγκων.
Φτάνεις στην πρώτη διασταύρωση (Λέοντος Σοφού). Μόλις την περάσεις, στα 20? 30? μέτρα περίπου, στο δεξί σου χέρι, είναι το μαγαζί.
Έξω από την είσοδο, στο πεζοδρόμιο βγάζει συνήθως πλέγματα, αλουμίνια, πλαστικά κλπ.

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Phatt

Το γραφω εδω για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα.

Ψαχνω για ΧΡΥΣΗ λαμαρινα παχους 1mm τουλαχιστο, στη Θεσσαλονικη.Επισης θα πρεπει να μπορεσουμε να κοψουμε παραθυρα ΚΑΘΑΡΑ, χωρις πολλα γρεζια η καψιματα/μαυριλες(γιατι απο κατω η λαμαρινα εχει το κλασικο ασημι χρωμα και θα φαινεται ασχημα).Οπως καταλαβαινετε την χρειαζομαι για μια προσοψη.Το laser καιει το υλικο;Αφηνει οποιοδηποτε σημαδι;Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## KOKAR

μου μυρίζει Yaqin *????*

----------


## Phatt

XAXAXAXAXA Μια προσοψη θελω να κανω ρε Κωστα εσυ αμεσως να με κρεμασεις κουδουνια... :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ η ψαθιν.....

----------


## MadAss

ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα οι 3 μεγαλοι κυλινδροι στην φωτο του ΚΟΚΑΡ τι ειναι?

----------


## KOKAR

οι δυο είναι οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου και ο τρίτος είναι ο μετασχηματιστής της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Tελικά ξέρουμε που μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτό το εργαλείο?



ή πως τουλάχιστον λέγεται????? :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

είναι στραντζα...

----------


## Phatt

Ναι αλλα να πεις οτι ειναι για οικιακη χρηση γιατι αμα πεις θελω μια στραντζα θα τους ερθει στο νου ενα μηχανημα που θελει ενα δωματιο για να χωρεσει και ζυγιζει καμια 5 τονους.

----------


## Phatt

Τελικα ξερει κανεις που θα βρουμε χρυση λαμαρινα;

----------


## KOKAR

νομίζω οτι η λύση ακούει στην λέξη "ανοδίωση"

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Αμα βρει κάποιος κανα λινκ που να πουλάνε κάτι τέτοιο ας το ποστάρει.Ηδη το ψάχνω...hehehe! :Smile:

----------


## SV1EDY

Εαν καποιος θελει να αγορασει μια επιτραπεζια στραντζα μπορει να κοιταξει εδω : http://www.micromark.com/18-BENDING-BRAKE,8227.html
Γενικα η εταιρια αυτη εχει υπεροχα εργαλεια - προσοχη ομως στο παχος του φυλλου που θελουμε να στραντζαρουμε.
Φιλικα 
Αποστολος
SV1EDY






> Tελικά ξέρουμε που μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτό το εργαλείο?
> 
> 
> 
> ή πως τουλάχιστον λέγεται?????

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!!

----------


## thomasskoy

υπαρχει και εδω στην ελλαδα καπου τετοιο εργαλειο ? πολυ καλο!!!

----------


## sotron1

> Tελικά ξέρουμε που μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτό το εργαλείο?
> 
> 
> 
> ή πως τουλάχιστον λέγεται?????




Στα Πράκτικερ το έχουν, πιο βαρέως τύπου από αυτό, το έχω δει και το λιγουρευόμουν.

----------


## Neoklis

θυμασαι ποσο ειχε?

υπαρχει και στο ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/18-Sheet-Metal-B...item563c292795
αλλα δεν ξερω αν αξιζει τον κοπο...

----------


## sotron1

Η τιμή του είναι καλή, προσιτή όχι υπερβολική, αλλά πολύ καλύτερης ποιότητας από αυτή στην φωτογραφία. Εάν θυμάμαι καλά 110 ευρώ. Χωρίς χρόνο αναμονής, τελωνεία κλπ.
Σχεδόν είναι κοντά στα λεφτά, αλλά σαν ποιότητα του Πράκτικερ είναι επαγγελματικό.

----------


## hlias

Σωτήρη το έχεις δει προσφατα στο praktiker; ,αναρωτιεμαι αν το έχουν και στο κατάστημα θεσ'νικης

----------


## sotron1

> Σωτήρη το έχεις δει προσφατα στο praktiker; ,αναρωτιεμαι αν το έχουν και στο κατάστημα θεσ'νικης



 
Ναι , πολλές φορές και τελευταία, προχτές την Παρασκευή. Είναι σε ένα μεγάλο τραπέζι, μαζί με τους τόρνους.

----------

